
10 Principles Of Effective Web Design - dood
http://www.smashingmagazine.com/index.php/2008/01/31/10-principles-of-effective-web-design/
======
ice5nake
Worth the read. Good reinforcement on what's important when building a Web
site.

------
brlewis
"Usability and the utility, not the visual design, determine the success or
failure of a web-site."

That depends what the site is for.

~~~
run4yourlives
Have you got an example where design alone has created success?

~~~
brlewis
No, but I have an example where usability and utility failed to create success
due to aesthetics. I will have a blog post about it in the next couple of
days.

~~~
brlewis
<http://ourdoings.com/2008-02-12>

~~~
pchristensen
This was great - I submitted it as a story. Hope you don't mind!

~~~
brlewis
I don't mind at all. Glad you enjoyed it.

------
mhb
Is that password verification which obliges the user to retype or cut and
paste really desirable?

